
This week should put the nail in the coffin for ‘both sides’ journalism - aaronbrethorst
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/this-week-should-put-the-nail-in-the-coffin-for-both-sides-journalism/2017/08/16/77c6668a-8292-11e7-b359-15a3617c767b_story.html
======
Boothroid
..if the biased media have their way.

